# going out of business - everything must go!



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

MOST Prices reduced! 

Red is pending - sold was deleted.
Pictures are at the bottom (hopefully!) Please pay via instant paypal, no checks. I'm not holding stuff. I want it GONE! PLEASE PM ALL INQUIRIES WITH YOUR ZIP FOR SHIPPING QUOTES.Great stuff! Please, serious inquiries only - it's a lot of work to weigh all that product!

Fragrance oils .60 per ounce packaged in original amber glass unless otherwise noted. Bottles were all tared and weighed unless otherwise noted. Taped tight and bagged for shipping.

Brambleberry
.8 oz OMH (discolors)
1.9 oz drakkar
3.3 oz rosehip jasmine
2.1 oz plumeria
4.7 oz vanilla select (discolors)
4.4 oz cybilla chocolate espresso (discolors)
6.7 oz lime
8.4 oz Energy (clear glass)

Aroma haven (clear untared plastic bottles)
12.1 oz Cucumber Mint
14.1 oz Da lime in da coconut

Solas
This was stocked up and kept in fridge since they went out of business.
13.7 oz Sweet pea - white plastic, tared

packaging/wrapping 
(150+) red bows with elastic $4
1 package of 100 4 x 6 polypro flat bags $1.50
(100) sheets 2.5 inch circle (12 labels per sheet) waterproof inkjet labels 50 cents per sheet

bottles/jars
(24) 3.4 oz bottle with blue disc lid $5.00
(12) 2 oz frosted bottle with white disc cap $3.00
4 oz frosted bottle with black pump .30
2 oz frosted bottle with balck pump .30

silicone molds
(6) Individual yellow star molds 50 cents each
12 cavity banana bunch $1.00
10 cavity citrus $1.00
11 cavity apple $1.00
red 12 cavity muffin pan $4.00 (most cavities no longer make CP soap orange now, lol!)
(2) large pink heart six cavity $1 each

Milky way/ rigid molds (there is sharpie on the outside of some of these to mark the depth of my lotion bar tins)
honeycomb with bee 4 cavity - two cavities warped out - just more concave still look nice - $2.00
(2) misc. candy molds free with purchase

bath bomb supplies 
lg ball ornament - makes 8-10 oz bombs - 75 cents
small ball ornament (4.5 oz bombs) - 75 cents
(2) gallon jug pumps $1 each

2 pounds of sodium hydroxide AA chemical $5.00

fixed oils and butters, waxes
1 gallon sunflower oil - BB - $8.00
22 pounds coconut oil - BB - $2.00 per pound
1 lb. 12 oz cocoa butter $7 (BB)
3 oz phenonip $3
1 pound glycerin - BB - $2.00
7 oz unrefined hemp oilk $3
8 oz jojoba oil $3

Implements
long handled wood spoon (I used it for stirring master batches in 5 gallon buckets) 75 cents
(2) paint stirrers for mixing soap with drill - one red and one white - $1 each
thermometer - $2

Candle supply (from my very brief try at candles!) all are from BB
4 lbs naturewax C3 $4.00
Brambleberry orange Candle Dye almost full 1 oz bottle - $1.50
(9) CD 16 wicks $.75
(90) RRD29NST2 wicks $5.00
(98) Cd16 wicks $5.00

Mitre box cutter and blade - $5.00


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Bethany.. I sent you a PM.


----------



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bethany
I wasn't sure how to get a hold of you so I emailed your business site. Thanks, Denise


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Original list updated - sold items removed, pending in red.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Updated! If you have paid already it's being loaded into the van to be shipped as we speak!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Updated again and most prices reduced! Get it outta here! :crazy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Someone local just came and bought pretty much all my stuff dance: Yes! But I have a few odds and ends left. I'm going to start a new thread and sell it as lots with free shipping...


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Darn, saw this too late.....I wanted some molds....


----------

